# Other Aquarium Forums > Equipment and Accessories > DIY Projects >  DIY PL light set

## richietay

thinking of converting a FL lamp to PL. have the necessary parts, ie: 01*e-ballast, cabling wire...etc. is a 4ft lamp, thinking of converting it to 02*36watt PL.

wanna ask anyone know of any webby showing how a DIY PL is done?! or anyone can provide a rough sketch or illustrator of it?!?

not too sure whether this thread has been brought up before.

----------


## mordrake

here u go

http://www.petfrd.com/forum/articles...ticle&artid=28

----------


## kemp

great! A really informative website!
Thanks bro!




> here u go
> 
> http://www.petfrd.com/forum/articles...ticle&artid=28

----------


## richietay

thankx bro...a great help!

----------


## tawauboy

do ensure that you know what you are doing.
electricity is dangerous so always have a test pen.
when you have completed your diy, check with the test pen to ensure that no electricity is leaking.

if you are still unsure after reading diy articles, get someone who know electricity to do it for you.

----------

